# An "anti-anxiety" drug?



## Blackout93 (Feb 5, 2012)

I was wondering if there was an "anti-anxiety" drug available in Australia or even in existence that could taken only when your anxiety is reaching an intolerable point? Not something that would have to be taking at a certain time on a daily basis? 

Right now my anxiety is reaching an intolerable point, to the point where i feel the need to just go to bed and lay there crying. I need something that can be taken at times like this. The only reason i'd prefer something that can be taken when needed is because i have a history of drug addiction, i'd rather not go back.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Is the anxiety mostly based around social situations, or do you get these anxiety spells even when your at home alone too? The ideal meds may differ slightly depending.


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

A good and herbal drugs, which are available in Europe called "Sedatif PC". I couldn't stand benzo's because I don't drink alkohol and all drugs have triple effect on me, but these pills really calm you down and I haven't noticed any side effects or dependece problems. 

It made wonders for me in critical situations, such as job interviews, so it could work for you too


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

benzodiazepines are the most common tranquillizers and they're taken as needed


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

diazepam works wonders


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

htp 5 works for me


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

falco said:


> A good and herbal drugs, which are available in Europe called "Sedatif PC". I couldn't stand benzo's because I don't drink alkohol and all drugs have triple effect on me, but these pills really calm you down and I haven't noticed any side effects or dependece problems.
> 
> It made wonders for me in critical situations, such as job interviews, so it could work for you too


yee i had these too, they are homeophatic, nice to see it worked to you 
i dunno but it did nothing for my SA, even took massive doses but just had strange exaggeration of sounds (well it contains Belladonna)... but it had some psychoactive effect for sure (i mean the normal dosage now) just not what i was looking for
how do you take them? swallow or dissolve on tongue??


----------



## Blackout93 (Feb 5, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> Is the anxiety mostly based around social situations, or do you get these anxiety spells even when your at home alone too? The ideal meds may differ slightly depending.


Both, i get anxious at the mere thought of being caught in social situations, and even when i'm at home alone it can creep up on me, like at the moment, it's pretty bad, and i'm not even doing anything.


----------



## Blackout93 (Feb 5, 2012)

What about something like Valium? I've had it before (illegally) and i really like the stuff, does anyone know if doctors are aloud to prescribe Valium for anxiety purposes and not to be taken on a daily basis?


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

baranok said:


> yee i had these too, they are homeophatic, nice to see it worked to you
> i dunno but it did nothing for my SA, even took massive doses but just had strange exaggeration of sounds (well it contains Belladonna)... but it had some psychoactive effect for sure (i mean the normal dosage now) just not what i was looking for
> how do you take them? swallow or dissolve on tongue??


I am taking standard dose about hour before stressful situations and I dissolve it on tongue. These pills almost completely kills physical symptoms, such as blushing or hands shaking, but it doesn't completely solves stress problem, it only lowers it to manageable level.

When I tried benzo (half standard dose), my pulse went down to almost critical low level, I started to feel cold, etc. Like I said, due to sobriety, all drugs have huge impact for me and that might be the reason why homeopatic drugs, which are not so intense, worked well for me


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Blackout93 said:


> I was wondering if there was an "anti-anxiety" drug available in Australia or even in existence that could taken only when your anxiety is reaching an intolerable point? Not something that would have to be taking at a certain time on a daily basis?
> 
> Right now my anxiety is reaching an intolerable point, to the point where i feel the need to just go to bed and lay there crying. I need something that can be taken at times like this. The only reason i'd prefer something that can be taken when needed is because i have a history of drug addiction, i'd rather not go back.


Alcohol, some good stouts will do the trick!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Valium


----------

